# Queen hatched in my hand



## Spur9 (Sep 13, 2016)

I had to cull several queen cells from a hive Saturday. I was showing my daughter the cells and this one decided to come out.


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

Really cool!!!

Hope she got a new home.


----------



## tech.35058 (Jul 29, 2013)

Thanks for the photo of a _definitely_ virgin queen.
I had heard that virgins were hard to spot as they were not as "pronouncedly different" but from your photo, now I know. ( still obviously different from a worker or drone ) CE


----------



## Brad Bee (Apr 15, 2013)

She had probably already chewed through the cap, but had been kept in the cell by the workers. I've had that happen before. It is pretty cool watching them walk out into your hand. The first time that happened to me, I turned her loose on the top bar of a frame and watched as the workers came up and immediately balled her and killed her.


----------

